# My story and how I got my severe panic/anxiety cured



## QueenxVic (May 30, 2009)

Hey... Victoria here.. a lil about me- about a year after my husband left me and my daughter died about 5 years ago.. I was at a very difficult point in my life, and was ultimately diagnosed with depression, severe anxiety, and panic disorder. I would say that i've always for the most part been a little depressed and had some degree of anxiety, but this just completely tipped the scale. I remember there were days on end I would just lie in bed, and whenever I would be in a social envirement my anxiety would go through the roof and I would often have panic attacks. Therapy never seemed to be effective for me, and my psych put me on damn near every med out there. I've been on everything from wellbutrin to paxil, zoloft, prozac, lexapro, celexa, buspar, valium, klonopin, xanax.. etc. Sometimes 2-3 different ones in combo at the same time. Nothing really seemed to work for me. With the exception of some of the benzos (klono./xanax) .. these worked well for a little while, but I grew tolerance quickly, and became highly addicted.Then one day while researching online i came across this reputable looking website http://www.anxiety.pcti-system.com .. which talked about this program to eliminate your anxiety for good, all naturally. Long story short, I wound up signing up to try it and the program worked amazing.. Not only do I no longer have panic attacks and anxiety gone, but my depression has also seemed to dissipate a little. And I'm currently starting to slowly ween off the meds I'm on. For those who have also conquered their condition.. I wanted to get your opinion/perspective on something... Looking in hindsight, I would personally say that possibly the biggest driving factor in all this is OCD. I think obsessing and constantly having your thoughts focused on your own condition and constantly analyzing your own thoughts/ations plays a very significant role in the persistance of our ails. Almost like the condition is a small lit fire, and OCD is the fuel that keeps it consistantly burning... Also, I've come to the conclusion that meds are generally a unhealthy short term cure that only semi-treats the symptoms, and never the cause. Your thoughts ???


----------



## BobbyGirl (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow your story is pretty amazing.







since you cured your anxiety problems and depression. Were your only symptoms panic attacks and anxiety attacks? Its just i suffer with anxiety problemsbut i also have IBS ..so i suffer with symptoms like wind, bloating, constipation and more, would the website help me and other people on this site?And i agree with you on the medication situation..it isnt a healthy thing to do, and all medication only really helps for a while. Robyn x


----------



## edie (May 31, 2009)

Hi, I think that's absolutely true. It all feels like part of the same chain. I am 40 years old and was first diagnosed with a "nervous stomach" that became an anxiety disorder at age 18. Was treated with cognitive therapy and buspar, and was semi-okay until I got married at age 25. Then-- new life, new city, new stress-- and the problem came back but-- with my memory of my horrendous freshman year in college, I really focused on it, and at age 25 was when the OCD really began. I could not seem to shake the pure obsessive thought patterns (is there a bathroom? where's the bathroom? is someone in the bathroom?), and digestive disorder became so physical that I was sure there was a pure IBS component. I went to a GE and had all the tests-- they found nothing wrong, and after not being helped by anti-spasmodics, I went on Lexapro, with some success. But I wouldn't have called it a miracle drug. Now I'm on nothing but Align and that seems to be the best answer, as it does feel as if I've gone more to the source of my issue. But 22 years of this anxiety have taken a toll, and I'd say the OCD has in some ways been the most difficult piece to manage. It just grabs on and doesn't let go. I will definitely check your link.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Hmm - full marks to you for getting your life back on track - I can't even begin to imagine what it must be like to lose a child but I think, with all due respect that you are over-simplifying about anti-depressants. I attempted suicide in the spring of 2006 and spent 6 very horrible but necessary weeks in a psychiatric unit - without my anti-depressants, I would say, I would have been a terminal suicide - in other words - I think I would have continued to attempt to kill myself until I had succeeded.Its very easy to over-genalise and say that they are a short-term cure - I would beg to differ. I am more or less reconciled to the fact that my depression is a chemical imbalance that the medication has rectified. Now whether or not I'd now be OK without them - I dunno - its something I regularly debate with myself.I think - if you have children or people that care about you (which I'm sure you do) - you have to be pragmatic about it - whatever works for you. You have obviously found a programme that has worked FOR YOU - it might not for others.You are an inspiration - and thanks for sharing your story of success with everyone here. I think all I'd say is that when you are depressed - you do tend to clutch at straws - I know I did. I used to write in my diary a date in the future with the sad little strap=line "today I WILL be well". Depression is a tricksy beast and how you learn to tame it is really so personal - its difficult and dangerous to say that one particular thing is a catch-all for everyone.Welcome to the boards and may I wish you continued good mental health.Sue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## QueenxVic (May 30, 2009)

No im certaintely not saying it is a catch all for everyone at all... just what has worked for me. But that kind of really is how I feel about the meds.. plus the way I see it, even if they were a long term solution that helped cure the actual CAUSE... I don't imagine they cud be taken for ever, one probably wouldn't argue that meds certainely aren't physically healthy for you


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Well I'll stick to what I KNOW works for me thank you very much - are you medically qualified to make these comments - I very much doubt it - so please don't make insulting and sweeping statements.Sue


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

I definitely agree that OCD plays a big part in anxiety, depression, and panic disorders. Hard to break the chain that binds though. It's very difficult to break old thought patterns....very difficult. Some folks have success with drugs, some with therapy, some with both combinations, and when you find a way out of the darkness, praise the Lord. I think we have to be willing to take that leap of faith and ready to change in order to start getting well. I will check out the website. Thanks for sharing your encouraging story.Molly


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm sorry - but I really think if you are clinically depressed - you probably or almost certainly need either anti-depressants or some proper psychiatric help - what on earth would you achieve with a website if you are too ill even to take your daughter to school - which I was.I'm very sceptical.Sue


----------



## Christian with a thorn (Mar 9, 2007)

What is OCD? Just confused and a bit curious?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Obsessive Compulsive Disorder - constant checking of things from light switches, compulsive hand-washing, obsessive behaviour - very often part and parcel of clinical depression but not always - I never had this.Where has this person gone who claims miracles from a website I wonder?Sue


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Sue. I know exactly what you are saying. I have suffered anxiety most of my life and find it very hard to find a doctor that understands this anxiety, consequently I read books and listened to CDs on Relaxation. For me these did not help one bit, so I could not imagine a website would help me. I did have a very understanding doc where I lived until recently. (It took me a while to find him too.)Now this new doc tells me to just R E L A X LOL







How in the heck does he expect me to relax when I am a visibly shaking mess with my heart pounding while I pace the floor. He tells me there is nothing much he can do except give me some medication to settle me down. He has not suggested any professional help. Looks at me as though I have a screw loose.Fran


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Auzzie - see it makes me cross that folk (who clearly DON'T have clinical depression) seem to think that meds are "bad" and post irresponsible and hurtful things about their long-term use when they're not medically qualified to say so - yet think a website it going to "cure" clinical depression. Poppycock - is all I can say on the matter.As to your doctor - relax - perleese - its like being told to "snap out of it". Ludicrous - you need to find a doc who'll take your symptoms seriously - in the meantime - I'd keep a mood diary - write down everything as clinically and prescriptively as possible - if he tells you to relax - SHOW him the c**p you've been through each day.Nice to see you here again BTW.Sue xxx


----------



## AnotherOzzie (Dec 31, 2008)

Isn't that so infuriating when you are told to "just snap out of it". Some of my family have suffered severe depression and been told this same thing. LOL I remember years ago when I was in a bad way with anxiety, and do you know what doc's advice was? To go and have a face massage. YES. LOL That is true.So maddening....... as she knew I was a single mum of six children. Would a facial massage cure my anxiety? One has to laugh really. BTW My eldest daughter, at a time was suffering severe depression and ended up having to be admitted to a psych hospital for a while. The first doctor she went to for help told her to go out and put her arms around a big tree. Yes believe it or not, that was a doc's advice. In saying this we DO have some very good and understanding doctors here. Some of them have not personally experienced depression or anxiety.Fran


----------



## wheresthetoilet (May 29, 2009)

Sue, you are correct. In my opinion, I'm much better taking a pill once a day that I know works wonders for me. Hearing "just deal with it" or "toughen up" is not an option, ever. Wouldn't it be nice if it was that easy.Tofranil - PM 75mg once a day = a good day!!


----------

